# Front Raises v.s. Lateral Raises



## Phineas (Sep 26, 2009)

I was just curious how these two exercises target your delts/lats differently?


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 26, 2009)

Front raise = shoulder flexion, involves more of the anterior delt and even the pectorals

Lateral raise = shoulder abduction, more involvement of the medial head of the delt

I almost never do front raises.  Most people get enough stimulation of the anterior delts from bench pressing.

In my experience, laterals are tough on the traps as well.


----------



## Built (Sep 27, 2009)

I never do fronts, and rarely do sides - unless it's at the end of my shoulder work for that day. 

If you're looking for ideas to train your delts, have a peek at my shoulder module: Got Built? » The Shoulders of Giants


----------

